# Help identify my wood rimmed Hercules?



## lowtownmoto (May 30, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and would love any help in identifying my seemingly very old Hercules.  It has wood rims in excellent condition, United States Special Racer 28x1 1/8 track? tires, Sturmey Archer flip top oiler hubs, original? leather saddle, original? air pump, flip/flop free wheel rear hub, says "made in England on chain ring, flip top oiler bottom bracket, large knock-off axle wing nuts, caliper brakes, clip on? pedals missing any leather strapping they may have had.  It was my buddies' grandfather's bicycle and was found in his shop after he passed.  Anyone know what year. model, etc?  Thanks, Greg.


----------



## lowtownmoto (May 30, 2009)

More photos.  I think the badge photos aren't good enough, but here they are.

Thanks, Greg.


----------



## John D. Williams (Dec 22, 2010)

Show these pics to the guy at the Hercules Online Museum, on the web. I recently saw this same headbadge in a pic, and was told that it was for export-- but it may be one of the oldest forms, older than the one on my '29...?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15297401@N03/4781075224/

There is also a good Hercules bicycle group on Flickr who would love to see these pics.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 22, 2010)

late 1930's  track bike.   a compeditor to raleigh during that time then sold to raleigh later.


----------

